# Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???



## muschtang (3. Aug. 2010)

Hey Leute...

Ich habe in letzter Zeit unglaublich viele junge Lauben.

Welcher Raubfisch wäre für meinen teich geeignet?

Breite ca. 8 m
Länge ca. 10 m 
Tiefste Stelle 1,20 m

__ Sonnenbarsche sind zu klein, diese können die Lauben nicht schlucken....und bei FLussbarschen bin ich mir unsicher da ich gelesen haben sie würden die Flossen gleichgoßer fische anknabbern....

__ Hecht? __ Zander? __ Aal?....die fressen mir dann auch noch die großen Rotaugen und Goldfische weg....

Ich bin Ratlos.....


----------



## fbr (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo,
__ Hecht knabber auch die größeren Fische an!

Ich hab am WE bei Sonnenschein in 2 Stunden ca. 30 kleine Goldfische mit einem Pseudo--Netz (Vorhang) aus meinem Teich im Flachwasserbereich gefangen.
Wie groß sind die Lauben schon?


----------



## muschtang (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

unterschiedlich....von 1 cm bis 4 cm...


----------



## fbr (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Die kleinen kriegst Du locker mit 2 Hölzern und einem Netz, musst halt nur ins Wasser steigen!
Die größeren mit der Angel und Futter als Köder.
Der Sonnenbarsch sollte das schon schaffen NUR dürfen die Fische noch nicht zu groß sein also schon vor dem Laichen diesen in den Teich setzen!


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo Muschtang,

gibt es für die Lauben keine Abnehmer? Soweit ich mich erinnere (korrigiert mich, wenn ich das jetzt verwechsel), sind die recht selten geworden in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## muschtang (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Mhmhm....ja das hatte ich auch schon überlegt
.....mal schaun... das mit dem raubfisch wäre halt eine vorerst endgültige lösung....


----------



## Armatus (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Flussbarsch


----------



## Janski (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi muschtang,

wenn du dir Flussbarsch und Co in den Teich setzt, dann
hast du keine Fische unter 15-20cm mehr im Teich.
Bei einem __ Hecht bleibt nichts mehr übrig.

Ich würde dir empfehlen du besorgst dir eine Köderfischsenke 
aus einem Angelladen, dann gibst du ein wenig Wasser auf Paniermehl
drauf, bis sich daraus eine lockere kleine Kugel formen lässt.
Zunächst versenkst du die __ Senke im Teich und wartest 1-2 Minuten.
Nun wirfst du die Paniermehlkugel genau auf die Stelle wo die Senke platziert ist und wartest
wieder 1-2 Minuten.
Jetzt kannst du sie hochziehen und siehe da ganz viele kleine Lauben.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Armatus (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Jan,

wie soll ein 25cm __ Barsch(Standardgröße) einen 15-20cm Fisch schlucken?

Dani


----------



## canis (26. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Ein 25 cm Flussbarsch wird einen 15 cm Fisch fressen können. Sie attackieren grundsätzlich fast alles, auch grösseres als sie selbst, und fressen, was irgendwie auch nur teilweise in den Mund passt. Flussbarsche werden zudem ohnehin deutlich grösser als 25 cm.


----------



## Janski (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Dani,

ich hatte selber mal einen 45cm Flussbarsch vom Angeln in meinem Teich und
dieser hat meine 25-30cm Forellen attackiert und die kleineren sogar gefressen.

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass die Idee mit der __ Senke die beste ist.
Bei diesem Wetter könntest du auch 2-3 Portionsforellen einsetzen und diese nicht
zufüttern.



MfG
Jan


----------



## Armatus (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Moin,

meinst du er setzt ein 45cm Vieh ein?


----------



## Janski (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Dani,

dies wird er wahrscheinlich nicht tun, aber das sollte mal einen Vergleich darstellen.
Wenn er einen 25-30cm __ Barsch einsetzt, so wird dieser auch Fische von 15cm fressen und
bis der alle Jungfische aufgefressen hat, wird der auch ein wenig gewachsen sein.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Armatus (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hmm.

ich hätte noch nen Vorschlag: __ Aal.

Unheimlich schön, hat kein allzu großes maul, und kann da ne ganze weile drin bleiben


----------



## canis (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

... und wird dir restlos alles Kleingetier (Larven etc.) restlos verputzen - mit grösserer Konsequenz als bei den meisten anderen Raubfischen.


----------



## Armatus (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Moin David,

ich glaube nicht, dass ein __ Aal in die Flachwasserzone vordringt um das kleingetier zu fressen..

und 40m³ sind nicht gerade wenig.

vg Dani


----------



## Janski (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Dani,

da muss ich dir leider schon wieder widersprechen.
Ich habe selber einen 90cm Raubaal, ebenfalls vom Angeln
im Teich um den Goldfischnachwuchs gering zu halten und jeden
Sommerabend, wenn wir nicht gerade Vollmond haben, kann ich ihn
in 30cm tiefem Flachwasser beoachten, wie er nach allem möglichen
Kleingetier sucht.
Also er frisst nicht alles weg, weil bei mir schlüpfen jedes Jahr Unmengen an __ Libellen und
sonstigem, aber einiges wird ein über 1 Kilo schwerer Fisch schon fressen.


MfG
Jan


----------



## muschtang (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi

Also mittlerweile habe ich mir eine Reuse sowie eine __ Senke besorgt, am besten funktioniert die Reuse. 

Allerdings....wohin dann mit den Fischen???

Ich kennen niemanden der welche Brauchen könnte....


@janski ich wollte sowieso ab mitte März 3-4 forellen einsetzten....welche größe wäre angebracht?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Mit den Raubfischen im Teich sorgst du nicht nur für´s Dezimieren der Lauben,
sondern auch dafür, dass kein Amphibium mehr groß wird
und auch allen anderen Kleintiere haben´s überstanden.

Die einfachste Lösung ist, es gar nicht zu dieser Massenvermehrung kommen zu lassen
und das macht man ganz einfach, indem man nicht füttert.
Dann erhält man GENAU so viele Fische im Teich, wie der ernähren kann 
- keinen mehr und keinen weniger.


P.S.: So ganz nebenbei bleibt damit das Wasser sauberer,
was den Filter erspart und die Algenplage verringert
und auch das Futterkaufen fällt weg.


----------



## Stoer (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*



fbr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> __ Hecht knabber auch die größeren Fische an!
> 
> Ich hab am WE bei Sonnenschein in 2 Stunden ca. 30 kleine Goldfische mit einem Pseudo--Netz (Vorhang) aus meinem Teich im Flachwasserbereich gefangen.
> Wie groß sind die Lauben schon?



Was ist ein Pseudo-Netz Vorhang ???????????????


----------



## Armatus (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Er hat die Fische mit nem Vorhang rausgefischt


----------



## Eugen (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Pseudo-Netz = Vorhang ( manche sagen auch Gardine   )


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi muschtang,


bei 8m Breite und 10m Länge kannst du im Prinzip wesentlich mehr als 3-4 Forellen einsetzen.
Bei Forellen gilt: Je kleiner, desto besser.
Das liegt daran, dass sie, wenn sie noch klein sind sich besser an das Wasser gewöhnen und auch mal Temperaturen von 23-24°C aushalten, solange der Sauerstoff hoch genug ist.

Da wären wir auch schon beim wichtigsten Thema: Dem Sauerstoff 
Der sollte niemals zu tief fallen.
Also 80-90% Sauerstoffgehalt sind Pflicht.
Am besten bekommst du die Bedingungen für Forellen mit Belüftern von Linn 
http://www.linn.eu/cms/index.php?opt...&id=8&Itemid=9

(Wenn du ne günstige Quelle haben willst einfach nochmal zurückschreiben)

Einen kräftigen Filter mit entsprechender Pumpe oder Frischwasserzufluss solltest du auch haben.

Wenn du dich für Kreislaufvariante mit Filter entscheidest (so wie ich), dann solltest du im Sommer aufpassen, dass die Temperatur nicht zu hoch ansteigt, da mein Teich überwiegend
im Schatten liegt, ist das bei mir kein Problem.

Wenn du keine fetten, unschönen Zuchtforellen, wie man sie kennt haben willst, dann solltest
du, wie ich auch, fettarmes Futter verabreichen .
Ich füttere folgendes Futter von Skretting:

Trouvit F-2P B 40

Dieses hat 41% Rohproteine und nur 12 % Fettgehalt.

4mm Pelletgröße ist dabei am besten, weil du damit Portionsforellen, aber auch die größere Forellen füttern kannst, sobald alle Forellen, also auch die kleinste 700-800g schwer sind
kannst du 6mm Pellets verfüttern.

Konkrete Wasserwerte kann ich so eigentlich nicht nennen, aber die Werte bei denen
sich die Forellen gut halten und somit auch meinen Wasserwerten entsprechen.

Temperatur: am besten unter 20°C max.24°C
Sauerstoff: nicht unter 7mg/l
Nitrit: weniger als 0,2 mg/l
Ammoniak: weniger als 0,1mg/l
pH: zwischen 6,5 und 8,5

Wichtiger Hinweiß

Am besten ist es wenn du keine scharfkantigen Steine im Teich hast, weil die Forellen
zur Laichzeit versuchen, Laichgruben zu schlagen und sich somit an den Steinen verletzen würden.
Dies ist aber nur wichtig wenn du die Forellen mehrere Jahre im Teich halten willst, weil
sie dieses Verhalten natürlich erst nach der Laichreife zeigen, die sie in etwa erreichen wenn sie 350-600g (Portionsforellengröße) schwer sind.

Du hast 40m³, also fast so viel Volumen wie ich.
Ich setze bei mir maximal 30 Stück ein.


Das Problem bei dir sind die 1,2m tiefe.
Das Wasser wird im Sommer also evt. zu hohe Temperaturen erreichen.

Hast du einen Brunnen oder sogar eine eigene Quelle mit Bach im Garten??

Ich hoffe diese Zusammenfassung konnte dir etwas helfen.

MfG
Jan


----------



## muschtang (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Vielen Dank für die wertvollen tipps

Das Wasser hatte letztes jahr im Hochsommer maximale 22 °.

Ich habe 2 filter und eine tauchpumpe, alle drei enden in einem bachlauf. 

Ein filter hat 8000 liter leistung, der andere ist mit Uv und hat an die 20000 liter Durchfluss (war ein geschenk meiner großeltern, die einen koiteich besitzen)

Wo bekomme ich denn diese Linn Belüfter günstig???

Und wie schnell wachsen Forellen?

Zu dem Bach.....bei mir fließt leider keiner durch den garten.....theoretisch, allerdings mit großen aufwand, könnte ich an Grundwasser gelangen, ist bei uns auf etwa 1,50 m tiefe....


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

HI Muschtang,

in 1,5m Tiefe, das ist lachhaft.
Bei uns ist das Grundwasser 45m tief.
Wenn ich in 1,5m Tiefe Grundwasser hätte, würde ich mir nen Spaten nehmen,
rausgehen und anfangen zu buddeln.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt im Frühjahr ein 2,5m tiefes Loch graben und unten Kies mit etwa 20mm Körnung und davon 30cm Höhe reintun.
Schmutzwasserpumpe ins Wasser lassen und diese mit deinem Filter verbinden und schon hast du einen Forellenteich.

Wieviel du bei dauerhaftem Frischwasserzulauf halten kannst hängt in erster Linie von der Menge ab.
Man sagt bei 1 Sekundenliter (3600l/h) Frischwasser bis zu 75kg.
An deiner Stelle würde ich pro Sekundenliter nicht mehr als 10kg einsetzen.
Am besten nimmst du die 20000 l/h Pumpe und verwendest diese als Frischwasserspender.
bei 1,5m Höhe kommen vielleicht noch 3-4 Sekundenliter an, sodass du reintheoretisch 
an die 250kg einsetzen könntest.
Ich würde auf keinen Fall mehr als 25-30kg halten.

*Aber vorher bitte erstmal das Wasser auf alle wichtigen Werte überprüfen.*

Wegen dem Linn Belüfter hast ne PN.


MfG
Jan


----------



## muschtang (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Oke danke für die PN

Also das mit dem Grundwasser is sone sache....es fließt nur extrem langsam nach....bei einem 50 x 50 cm breitem loch geschätzte 2 liter die stunde


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Muschtang,

dann mach doch nen 1x1m großes Loch und was tiefer und locker darunter den Boden etwas auf.
Dann wird schon genug Wasser kommen.
Wenn das 500-1000l/h dann reicht das ja bei einem Gartenteich vollkommen um die Temperatur in Forellen geeigneten bereichen zu halten.


MfG
Jan


----------



## muschtang (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

oke....ich werd mich mal schlaumachen...


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Muschtang,

du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen wie sehr ich mich nach so hohem Grundwasser sehne.
Das wäre wirklich ein Traum von mir.
Also nutze diese Möglichkeit.
Wenn du Glück hast brauchst du gar keinen Filter mehr.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Limnos (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi

Bei Forellen in Teichen sollte mindestens die dreifache Wassermenge des Teichs pro Tag ausgetauscht werden. Das wären 120cbm. Dazu müsste die Pumpe 5cbm und mehr pro Stunde schaffen. Bei einer Folterpumpe wäre immer wieder zu prüfen, ob diese Durchflussmenge noch gegeben ist. Um im Sommer die Temperatur niedrig zu halten, sollte, wenn es nur um Umwälzung geht, der Rücklauf versprüht werden, um die bei größerer Oberfläche auftretende Verdunstungskühle und gleichzeitige Sauerstoffanreicherung zu nutzen (Springbrunnen o.ä.).

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuhfarmer73 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Ich könnte Dir noch vier __ Döbel von 40cm anbieten oder zwei Goldorfen von 40cm und fünf von 20cm. Die fressen bestimmt den ein oder anderen Jungfisch weg und lassen trotzdem noch genügend übrig. Sie haben ihren Job gegen eine Goldfischplage ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## Janski (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Limnos,

mit dem 3 mal pro Tag das komplette Wasser erneuern das steht so in den Fachbüchern, lässt sich aber nicht auf einen Gartenteich übertragen.
Der Sinn von Frischwasser in der Aquakultur ist es in erster Linie, Stoffe wie Ammoniak, Nitrit usw. ,,wegzuspülen''.
Bei einem Gartenteich an dem ein gut funktionierendes __ Filtersystem läuft, werden diese Stoffe abgebaut, sodass man hier bei Forellen eig. nur Frischwasser benötigt um das Wasser im Sommer unter 20°C zu halten.
Ich halte schon seit 4-5 Jahren komplett ohne dauerhaften Frischwasserzufluss, nur ab und zu mal etwas aus dem Schlauch.
Bis jetzt habe ich 0% Verluste und dies bestätigt mich in dem was ich sage.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Berndt (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*


Beitrag gelöscht

ich vergesse oft, dass es so viele gibt, die Humor nicht einfach nur als Humor verstehen.........


----------



## Janski (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Berndt,

dann hast du nicht mitbekommen, dass der
Themenstarter bereits eine Reuse und eine __ Senke
besorgt hat und langsam der Lage Herr wird.
Mittendrin hat er mich nach Forellen gefragt und ich habe 
ihm geantwortet wie man sie hält und füttert usw.
Also ich verstehe das Problem nicht.


MfG
Jan


----------



## muschtang (1. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Ja....Hier lief alles richtig....Berndt du solltest den tread nochmal gaaanz in ruhe durchlesen! xD


----------



## Limnos (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Jan

@ _Der Sinn von Frischwasser in der Aquakultur ist es in erster Linie, Stoffe wie Ammoniak, Nitrit usw. ,,wegzuspülen''._

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass ein Sinn des Wasserwechsels ist, die Temperatur niedrig zu halten. Aber Nitrit ist in sauerstoffreichem Wasser ohnehin nur ein kurzes Übergangsstadium zwischen Ammonium und Nitrat. Und Ammoniak entsteht erst, wenn der pH Wert sehr hoch wird. In einem gut bepflanzten Teich tritt aber beides äußerst selten ein. Dagegen wird die aktive chemische Rolle des Filters enorm überschätzt, vor allem wenn dank starker Pumpen, die Durchflussmenge (zu) hoch ist. Hat übrigens schon jemand die Wasserparameter vor und hinter seinem Filter überprüft und verglichen? Bei meinem Aquarium, dass viel stärker besetzt ist, als es Teiche gemeinhin sind, konnte ich keine messbaren Unterschiede feststellen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## jochen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo Wolfgang,



Limnos schrieb:


> Hat übrigens schon jemand die Wasserparameter vor und hinter seinem Filter überprüft und verglichen? Bei meinem Aquarium, dass viel stärker besetzt ist, als es Teiche gemeinhin sind, konnte ich keine messbaren Unterschiede feststellen.



das wirst du auch nicht feststellen können,
da der Teich bzw das Aquarium in den meisten Fällen ein "geschlossenes" System ist.

Ob nun im Teich, im Filter, in den Schläuchen bzw. Rohren vor oder hinter den Filtern,
egal wo man misst, du wirst immer annähernd die gleichen Werte haben, ob gut oder schlecht. (anaerobe Zonen im Schlamm haben natürlich andere Werte, aber soweit sollte man hier nicht im Thema gehen)

Einzelne Parameter weichen natürlich ab zB. Sauerstoff (Strömungsbereich oder ruhige Ecken im Teich) oder geringfügig die Temperatur.

Der Filter ist ein Teil im System, der jedoch den enormen Vorteil hat den Nitrifikanten (oft als gute Bakterien bezeichnet) eine riesige zusätzliche Ansiedlungsfläche zu bieten. Ich persönlich möchte weder in einem stark besetzen Aquarium, noch in einem Koiteich etc.  auf einem Filter verzichten.

aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um __ Raubfische.

edit...

Forellenteich sind jedoch zumindest bei uns in Oberfranken keine geschlossene Systeme. Sie werden meist von kleinen Bächen durchströmt und führen somit immer sauerstoffreiches Frischwasser,
hat also nichts mit oben genannten geschlossenen System zu tun.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Mondlicht (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich ich so ziemlich die meisten Hilfsmittel ausprobiert habe, um der Goldfischplage Herr zu werden (__ Senke, Reuse, Zugnetz, Angel...) sind leider immer noch ca 15 dieser gewieften Gesellen übrig. Auf Anraten eines Fischzüchters habe ich heute einen neuen Teichbewohner eingesetzt: Karl- Theodor, seines Zeichens eine etwa 50 cm große Bachforelle. Der Züchter meinte, es würde maximal 4 Wochen dauern, dann wäre das Problem gelöst.
 Anschließend darf Karl- Theodor in Ruhestand und wird natürlich NICHT gegessen, obwohl der Züchter sofort ein halbes Dutzend Rezepte parat hatte und keinerlei Verständnis dafür hatte, daß ich die Forelle nicht töten sprich essen will. Nun ja, jetzt warte ich erstmal ab, bis Karl- Theodor Kohldampf bekommt. Soll wohl ungefähr 2 Tage dauern. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Ich finde es hochinteressant, dass es hier kein Echo auf meinen Beitrag gibt:
Nicht dass ich mich missachtet fühlen würde, aber denkt hier niemand darüber nach, 
WARUM es überhaupt zur "Goldfischplage" gekommen ist?

Irgendwie kommt mir das so vor, 
als ob ihr unter einem tropfenden Wasserhahn immer wieder wegwischt,
anstatt ihn ordentlich zuzudrehen!


----------



## Armatus (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo Peter,

so sehe ich das auch! Allerdings, __ Raubfische sind sowieso interessant und schön!egal ob goldiplage oder nicht!

lg dani


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

DAS ist allerdings ein Argument, das ich gelten lassen muss! 
In DIESEM Fall spricht man aber nicht von Goldfischhaltung, sondern von einer Futtertierzucht.

Ich hab jedoch den Eindruck, dass das nicht unbedingt die Motvation der thread-Erstellers ist.


----------



## Armatus (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo,

ja da hast du Recht.

Ich finde, __ Raubfische sind auch kein Mittel, um etwas einzudämmen.

Es sind Lebewesen wie jedes andere, und so müssen sie auch behandelt werden!

lg


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

So ist es.
... und sie zur Reduktion der Goldfische einzusetzen, 
die man vorher mit großem Aufwand "produziert" hat (Futter, Filter, Pumpenstrom, UVC, Medikamente, ...),
hat für mich etwas Widersinniges.
Außerdem fressen __ Raubfische ja nicht nur die unerwünschten Goldis,
sondern auch alles andere, was da in einem Teich so kreucht und fleucht
und was einen Teich meiner Meinung nach erst so richtig interessant im Garten macht!


----------



## MadDog (3. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Warum __ Raubfische einsetzen ??

Gibt es keine Nachbarn oder Freunde die Goldies möchten ?? Ich habe auch wieder jede Menge junge Goldies im Teich vom letzten Jahr. Bei mir werden diese aber leben !!

Ich töte keine Fische oder benutze diese als Fischfutter für Raubfische. Ein Nachbar hat schon Interesse angemeldet, der bekommt schon welche von mir.
Bei mir in der Siedlung ist das große Problem, das wir ein paar __ Reiher haben, die sich gerne in den Teichen bedienen. Zum Glück nicht bei mir !

Gruß Frank


----------



## canis (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

@Claus: 

Und was geschieht dann mit der Bachforelle? Wenn sie nicht gegessen wird, muss sie ja weiter durchgefüttert werden.


----------



## Armatus (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

... was mit Forellenfutter kein Problem ist!


----------



## Mondlicht (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

@ David
erstaunlicherweise sind alle Freunde und Verwandten darauf aus, den armen Karl- Theodor zu verspeisen.   Geht natürlich gar nicht. Das bringe ich nun mal nicht übers Herz. Er wird selbstverständlich freigelassen, sprich Weser. Das wäre laut Züchter wohl kein Problem, da es eine heimische Fischsorte ist, im Gegensatz zu Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## canis (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Nun, einerseits dürfen auch einheimische Arten nicht einfach ohne weiteres von jedermann freigelassen werden. Dafür gibts Regeln, die meistens so aussehen, dass die Behörden über den Fischbesatz in Gewässern bestimmen oder dass der Bewässerbesitzer über den Besatz entscheidet (im Rahmen des Gesetzes). 

Andererseits hat ein erwachsener Zuchtfisch in einem freien Gewässer wohl praktisch keine Überlebenschance. Weder dürfte er ausreichend Erfahrung haben in der Nahrungssuche (im Freiland gibts keine Pellets, die der Züchter täglich reinwirft), noch dürfte er ausreichende Feindvermeidungsstrategien haben. Und die gängigen Angelköder kennt er wohl auch nicht...

Selbst Jungfische, die im Bach aufgewachsen sind und später in den Fluss übersiedelt werden, haben leider nur sehr geringe Überlebenschancen. Ich bezweifle, dass man KT damit einen Gefallen tut.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Auch wenn es manche offenbar nicht so sehen:
Die freie Natur ist nicht dazu da, um dort unsere Tiere zu "entsorgen",
die wir aus mangelnder Vorraussicht und ohne Bedarf im Übermaß gezüchtet haben
oder aus sonst einem Grund nicht mehr wollen.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es in der Weser wildlebende Forellen gibt;
zumindest im Unterlauf schaut´s da offenbar eher nicht ganz so toll aus - Wikipedia spricht:
_Nach dem aktuellen Bericht zur Biologischen Gewässergüte der Weser entspricht die Wasserqualität 
zum Teil wieder der Güteklasse II (mäßig belastet), in einigen Abschnitten aber noch II-III (kritisch belastet), 
wobei die Versalzung immer noch eine Rolle spielt. Seit etwa 2005 gibt es wieder Diskussionen über eine Erhöhung der Einleitungsmengen von Kalilauge._
Kalilauge gehört meiner Meinung nur in Nickel-Cadmium-Batterien und nicht in Flüsse - das sollte man keiner Forelle antun.
Abgesehen davon würde die dort ohne Chance auf Vermehrung fleissig weiterräubern 
und diverse Kleintiere fressen, die diese Gewässer"güte" noch tolerieren.

Allerdings ist die Forelle nach einigermaßen naturnaher Ernährung durch Goldfische (im Gegensatz zu Forellenfutter)
den sonst erhältlichen Zuchttieren zumindest geschmacklich überlegen,
weshalb ich ihre Zubereitung als Sushi empfehle.


----------



## Mondlicht (4. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Ihr seid nicht zufällig von meiner verfressenen Verwandtschaft bestochen worden, oder?


----------



## canis (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Nein, zumindest ich nicht 

Ich habe dir aber auch nich direkt zum Verspeisen geraten, sondern nur vom Aussetzen abgeraten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Wenn Mondlicht natürlich ausgesprochener Vegetarier ist,
MUSS er nicht unbedingt beginnen, Tiere zu essen:
Da könnte die Verwandtschaft "helfen"!

Falls er jedoch KEIN Vegetarier ist, ersuche ich um eine nachvollziebare Erklärung,
aus welchem zwingenden Grund denn Karl-Theo besser behandelt werden soll,
als Mia-Marie, die heute als Kasseler Rippchen auf den Tisch kommt.
Die hätte man auch im Wald freilassen können!
... oder liegt´s dran, dass man die nicht leben und sterben gesehen hat???
Ist das nicht ein bisschen unehrlich?


----------



## muschtang (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

@derschwarzepeter

Ein wahres Wort!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi,

warum sich so drüber aufregen wenn ein Raubfisch später gegessen wird?

Vegetarier essen ja auch ihre im Gemüsebeet gehätschelten Lieblinge. Da ist eigentlich kein Unterschied zwischen Fisch und Salatkopf 

Übrigens gehts auch Pflanzenanbau nie ohne Leichen ab. Auch wenn viele Vegetarier/Veganer immer behaupten das wegen ihnen kein !!!! Tier leiden mußte, jedliche Art von Bodenbearbeitung auf den Feld/im Garten hinterläßt tote Tiere (da ist es egal obs ne Zuchtsau beim Metzger war oder "nur" zerstückelte Regenwürmer, Insektenlarven/Insekten, ect. sind - totes Tier bleibt totes Tier, egal ob nun hochentwickelt oder auf nem niedrigeren Entwicklungsstand steht)

@Mondlicht: Auch heimische Fische/Tiere/Pflanzen dürfen nicht ohne Genehmigung in freie Gewässer/sonstige Lebensräume eingebracht werden. Kann sehr sehr teuer werden wenn man dabei erwischt wird. Hier in der Nähe hat einer seine Koi bei ner Karpfenmast "entsorgt". Ist dabei aber ertappt worden und bei seinen noch im Teich gefundenen Koi wurde KHV entdeckt. Alle Karpfenteiche des Zucht-Betriebs mußten daraufhin vollständig entleert, alle Karpfen mußten getötet und entsorgt werden (Seuchenschutzamt). War ein ca. 300.000/400.000 €-Schaden für den der "Tierliebhaber" geradestehen mußte.


----------



## stefanbbg18 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Also ich als Angler würde mich über Lauben sehr freuhen 
das sind echt gute Köderfische haben eine schmale Form passen deshalb in fast jedes Raubfischmaul.

bei uns im Angelladen kann man die für 50cent pro Stück kaufen
wenn ich mal zu viele gestippt habe friere ich die in der Tiefkühltruhe ein
Natürlich vorher betäubt und abgestochen
Erst einzeln gelegt zum shockfrieren und dann wenn sie steif sind in eine Große Tüte

Ich kann mir Vorstellen das in deiner Verwandschaft oder Bekanntschaft Angler sind die so eine Tüte gefrorrene Lauben gerne abnehmen würden.

gruss Stefan


----------



## Mondlicht (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

@ derschwarzepeter
Diese Argumentation erscheint mir zweischneidig. Demnach müsste man sich ja auch nicht aufregen, wenn ein Anfänger ein 1000 Liter Becken kauft und dort 20 Koi hineinpfercht, weil Hühner in Legebatterien ebenfalls auf engstem Raum dahinvegetieren müssen. Da könnte man auch fragen, warum es den Fischen besser ergehen soll als den Hühnern? Das erscheint mir nicht schlüssig.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hi Mondlicht!
Du hast mich falsch verstanden:
Ich plädiere NICHT dafür, dass wir uns allgemein am allertiefsten Standard orientieren sollen
(Ich finde Legebatterien widerwärtig und kaufe Freilandeier und -hühner.),
sondern nur dafür, dass wir ehrlich zu uns selbst sind:

*Wir sind omnivore Lebewesen* ("Allesfresser" - wie viele Primaten) 
und als solche essen wir auch nicht nur Tiere, die von selbst gestorben sind, nein, wir töten.
... und das ist auch grundsätzlich in Ordnung so.
Dann aber zu sagen: 
_"NEIIIIN, die Mirli-Elisabeth schlachten wir NIIICHT - WIR kaufen das Schnitzerl vom NACHBARN!"_
ist mehr als unehrlich:
Bezahlen wir den Nachbarn für´s Töten, weil wir das selbst nicht sehen können
oder weil die Mirli-Elisabeth mehr wert ist als seine Sau?
Haben wir einen Auftragskiller im Sold?
Fühlen wir uns dann besser, weil WIR ja nicht getötet haben?
:__ nase
Fakt ist:
*Wer Fleisch isst, tötet oder lässt töten*
Ich finde jedoch, dass wir dafür verantwortlich sind, 
dass die Tiere in unserer Obhut ein angemessenen Leben führen können
und wenn wir sie schlachten, dann soll das mit minimalen Schmerzen und so schnell wie möglich geschehen
und nicht nach elendslangen Lebendviehtransporten quer durch Europa und zu schwach eingestelltem Tötungsstrom.

Nachdem wir in unseren Haushalten kaum ganze Rinder oder Schweine brauchen oder verarbeiten
(und weil´s gesetzlich gar nicht zulässig ist), 
kommen wir nicht in die Verlegenheit, die Mirli-Elisabeth eigenhändig abmurksen zu müssen,
aber Charlie-Theo ist ein Mittagessen für eine erwartungsvolle Kleinfamilie 
und damit auch nicht schützenswerter als Käpten Iglos Fischstäbchen,
deren knusprige Panier wir ja auch nicht mit Trauertränen aufweichen.


----------



## mr koi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo,
ich denke ein schwarzer __ Katzenwels wär das richtige für dich


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Bitte tippt mal "__ Katzenwels" in die Suchmaschine des Forums 
und ihr werdet das sicher NICHT machen.


----------



## Nikolai (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo Peter,
Du bist ja manchmal sooooo unsensiebel.
Mit Deiner Argumentation wäre es ja auch kein Problem seinen Hund oder Katze in die Pfanne zu hauen.
Zu Tieren die man selbst gehegt und gepflegt hat, hat man sicher eine höhere emotionale Bindung als zu anonymen Tieren. Zu hunderten Goldis weniger als zu einer einzelnen Forelle.
Aber das weißt Du sicher selber. :smoki

gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hai Nikolai!
Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich der Karl-Theodor schon seit Jahren beim Fernsehen dem Mondlicht um die Beine gewunden hätte:
Der ist vom Forellenzüchter kurzfristig als Goldfischkiller egangiert worden, 
während die süßen Goldis vom Baby aufgezogen worden waren. 
Warum dann gerade dieser böse Raubfisch :hai vor der Pfanne verschont werden soll,
will mir nicht wirklich einleuchten!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

[OT]



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, dass sich der Karl-Theodor schon seit Jahren beim Fernsehen dem Mondlicht um die Beine gewunden hätte



Der war mal richtig Klasse  War mir jetzt Neu das Peter auch Humor hat 

[/OT]


----------



## Nikolai (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo Uwe,
Peter seine Beiträge sind eigentlich immer sehr humorvoll. Manchmal ein wenig übertrieben, aber immer sehr Informativ.
Das Humor hier in diesem Forum gerne auch mißverstanden wird habe ich leider auch schon erfahren müssen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Mondlicht (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Tja, ursprünglich wollte ich ja einen __ Hecht haben. Nur leider haben die gerade Schonzeit. Vor Ostern wäre da nix zu machen (..ja, ich würde auch den Hecht hinterher wieder freilassen, nur um etwaigen Fragen vorzubeugen..  )
Was Karl- Theodor betrifft, so wird er anschließend in ein Gewässer eines der hiesigen Angelvereine ausgesetzt, worauf ich mich mit den entsprechenden Pächtern problemlos einigen konnte. Zwar ist auch dort sein Ende absehbar, aber ich will hoffen, das es ihm noch ein paar Wochen oder Monate  gut geht. Zuvor absolviert  er noch ein kurzes Trainingslager, wobei einer der Schwerpunkte "wie erkenne und entrinne ich Österreichern" sein wird.


----------



## Mondlicht (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

War natürlich nur Spaß. Habe eben mal einen kleinen Kontrollrundgang am Teich gemacht. Es scheinen wirklich einige der Goldis zu fehlen. (...gib alles, Karl-Theodor....    )


----------



## muschtang (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

So Leute

Hab mir heute beim Züchter 3 Forellen besorgt....ca 40 cm...

Die Fahrt haben sie dank Aquariumsbelüfter gut überstanden... sie schwimmen jetzt seit ca einer Stunde munter im Teich und erkunden ihren neuen Lebensraum für hoffentlich einige Monate!

Morgen mache ich Bilder, damit ihr sie mal bewundern könnt!


----------



## Janski (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Tach Muschtang,

hab das hier erst nach der PM gelesen, damit hat sich meine Frage nach der Größe erübrigt.

Viel Spaß mit den Fischen.



MfG
Jan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*



Mondlicht schrieb:


> Zuvor absolviert  er noch ein kurzes Trainingslager, wobei einer der Schwerpunkte "wie erkenne und entrinne ich Österreichern" sein wird.


Werden die Mitglieder des Angelvereins die Forelle nur füttern und bewundern,
oder besteht vielleicht DOCH die Gefahr, dass die jemand fangen und essen wird?
... oder essen die Deutschen weniger Fisch als Österreicher?
Das wäre schade, denn Fisch ist sehr gesund!


----------



## muschtang (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

sodele...das Übervölkerungsproblem ist bis heute nicht gelöst!

Ich füttere die Fische auch schon seit langen nicht mehr, trotzdem vermehren sie sich immer weiter!

Regenbogenforellen haben auch nicht den gewünschten erfolg erbracht, sie fraßen mir zuletzt aus der Hand (kleine, tote, von mir herausgefangene Goldfische und andere fischbrut), allerdings sind das wirklich wunderschöne Tiere!

Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden, auf kurz oder lang __ Barsch und __ Wels zu probieren!


----------



## Armatus (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

Hallo,

setz

Flussbarsch (1x) 
__ Katzenwels (1x)
__ Aal(1x)

ein. Allerdings jeweils nur 1 exemplar da __ Barsch und Katzenwels sich selbst vermehren wie die sau!

LG


----------



## muschtang (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Welcher Raubfisch für meinen Teich???*

okey....danke


----------

